# wholesale livefood



## pether (May 4, 2010)

I mean who supplies petshops?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Rory & Peyton said:


> I mean who supplies petshops?


Euro rep 
Peregrine Livefoods 
Monkfield Nutrition


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

lots of the online shops that i've used have used Peregrine Livefoods


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Euro rep
> Peregrine Livefoods
> Monkfield Nutrition


These are the main ones.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Monkfield Nutrition is quite good as they give discounts if you have a trade account and spend over £25 on livefood


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone know where these companies get there vented tubs from? I've seen them on Rick's, livefoods.co.uk and Monkfield but surely they can be found cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

The tubs are made by a packaging company specifically for livefood purposes. Unless you're looking to buy tens of thousands, the only way to obtain them is from livefood suppliers, usually around 20p each (or buy some livefood).


----------

